# Aaron Lambo vs Nick Collins



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Maybe I've missed this on social media or even on here, but I stumbled across it by chance and it's hilarious.






Check the channel out on youtube, there are lots more videos between these two on there.

I guessed they had fallen out but Lambert always denied it on FB, but seems it was true.

Cannot stand the Harry Potter theiving little gobshite, even more so now he's putting a film out about himself, cringe as hell.

Anyway, good for a laugh if you're bored!


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

watched up until 1:19 before I glazed over in to a Jeremy Kyle coma.


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

Does anyone actually give a s**t about these two?

Never heard of the pair of them until someone posted the Lambo guy in another thread.


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

damn shame said:


> Does anyone actually give a s**t about these two?
> 
> Never heard of the pair of them until someone posted the Lambo guy in another thread.


 looks like the comedy version of Tyson Fury V's Penfold


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

LAMBO IS THE MAN

alpha as

Gets nicked in tesco


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Aarron is so Alpha you can bottle his piss and sell it as TEST


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

Aarron is the one who called that copper a fat c**t in his video , when the reality was the copper looked in better shape than him and was also much taller than him,which must have pissed him off. a bodybuilder with a napoleon complex,,never met that before.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

shot my load

cheers OP


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

he Owned them


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

I had a friend who met Aarron and so he says he's a nice person in person :s


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Vinny said:


> I had a friend who met Aarron and so he says he's a nice person in person :s


 special friend?


----------



## Vinny (Nov 18, 2012)

FFF said:


> special friend?


 For the right price.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

My only regret is that I watched any of it.

Fuds.

fu**ing fuds.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

This is all old news. Happened weeks ago. Couple of kids the both of them


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Hes just jealous as Aarron runs tings in Peterborough - the mans got cars and bikes

He the man


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Who vs who?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Test-e said:


> Who vs who?


 Aaron Lambo, the MAN he runs Peterboroughs


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Fina said:


> Maybe I've missed this on social media or even on here, but I stumbled across it by chance and it's hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks like Paul Whitehouse.









Could be @trey1 testing his 'gan raj' before he meets up with the feral Ferryhill fighter.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

both bellends.

plastic gangsters


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

Clubber Lang said:


> both bellends.
> 
> plastic gangsters


 Not sure about that...................ones got a face tattoo and the other gold teeth. The must be hard. :rolleye11:

Imagine a face tattoo *and* gold teeth..........................trees would run away when they walked down the street.


----------



## trey1 (Aug 10, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Looks like Paul Whitehouse.
> 
> View attachment 146564
> 
> ...


 Looks like a good looking/less paedo version of @LeeDaLifter


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

This is getting real


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Personally think that lambo is cool! He's promoting his business. fighting for his other child, setting up a gym and setting up a supplement company. He had competed a few times too, I follow his stuff. His ego is what's getting him the business.


----------



## smash (Jul 23, 2013)

I'd be more embarrassed at looking like a tramp on the video, with my girlfriend who thinks she is Jamaican.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

smash said:


> I'd be more embarrassed at looking like a tramp on the video, with my girlfriend who thinks she is Jamaican.


 they rule Peterborough mate, gold teeth dont get given to no tramp bruv


----------



## smash (Jul 23, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> they rule Peterborough mate, gold teeth dont get given to no tramp bruv


 Gold teeth don't mean you still don't look like a tramp, I would be spending less money on chavvy teeth and more on decent clothing, tattoo removal and good fu**ing wash.


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

todai said:


> Personally think that lambo is cool! He's promoting his business. fighting for his other child, setting up a gym and setting up a supplement company. He had competed a few times too, I follow his stuff. His ego is what's getting him the business.


 would you bum him?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

smash said:


> Gold teeth don't mean you still don't look like a tramp, I would be spending less money on chavvy teeth and more on decent clothing, tattoo removal and good fu**ing wash.


 you dont run the tings in Peterborough like these men do, you just jealous.

Run the tings bruv innit


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Wheyman said:


> you dont run the tings in Peterborough like these men do, you just jealous.
> 
> Run the tings bruv innit


 It may upset you that they are from Kettering not Peterborough.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> It may upset you that they are from Kettering not Peterborough.


 they got mad areas covered bruv when you get as big as them you will need to widen your net as well


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Wheyman said:


> they got mad areas covered bruv when you get as big as them you will need to widen your net as well


 What do you mean when?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> What do you mean when?


 do you run the tings in ketting and peterborough?


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Wheyman said:


> do you run the tings in ketting and peterborough?


 Not quite but there is a small part of hitchin, the land that surrounds my house, i run sh1t there. Unless the mrs is home.


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

Wheyman said:


> do you run the tings in ketting and peterborough?


 They couldn't run a bath.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

damn shame said:


> They couldn't run a bath.


 they run the tings


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

anymore of this epic battle of two of the hardest men in britain?


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Wheyman said:


> anymore of this epic battle of two of the hardest men in britain?


 Hardest in the British Empire.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

I think they are staying away from each other, for fear of triggering WWIII


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> anymore of this epic battle of two of the hardest men in britain?


 I heard a rumour that they have teamed up decided to make the world a better place.

In the last week they have fuked up our corrupt government. Assassinated Charles Manson and over thrown Mugabe.

North Korea and Donald trump are checking every shadow.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

I think Lambo has that kinda marmite appeal about him (Like Piana). Whether or not you like it you are gonna see it on the shelves every time you visit the supermarket


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

a.notherguy said:


> I heard a rumour that they have teamed up decided to make the world a better place.
> 
> In the last week they have fuked up our corrupt government. Assassinated Charles Manson and over thrown Mugabe.
> 
> North Korea and Donald trump are checking every shadow.


 But can they take on Chuck Norris and survive? would they cuck chuck?


----------



## toecutter (Dec 28, 2014)

comfla said:


> I think Lambo has that kinda marmite appeal about him (Like Piana). Whether or not you like it you are gonna see it on the shelves every time you visit the supermarket


 wow, is it really getting that much of a push? I'd be shocked that they're putting that many DVDs into production. Have you seen the trailer? Horribly low budget and seriously cringeworthy acting. I don't need to go on about how truly awful this "film" appears to be. People can see the trailer and judge for themselves.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

toecutter said:


> wow, is it really getting that much of a push? I'd be shocked that they're putting that many DVDs into production. Have you seen the trailer? Horribly low budget and seriously cringeworthy acting. I don't need to go on about how truly awful this "film" appears to be. People can see the trailer and judge for themselves.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

https://www.lambothemovie.com/


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

CIA card ??


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Wheyman said:


>


 Please tell me this is a wind up and not an actual movie trailer


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Sams said:


> Please tell me this is a wind up and not an actual movie trailer


 I wish it was but seems like a self funded film about himself, you could not make it up


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> I wish it was but seems like a self funded film about himself, you could not make it up


 Just watched the first video, wtf! lol. Have to say I found it entertaining


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

Wheyman said:


>


 At the beginning it looks like he is shitting out all the blood and cum after a larger man got done giving his arsehole a good pounding.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

got to keep this on the first page dont get distracted with the wedding and stuff, this is the big news Big Nick Collins and Lambo


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/lambo-exclusive-film-screening-presentation-an-evening-with-tickets-37382752820 look he takes over the cinema at peter borough sure shows he runs the Tings


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/lambo-exclusive-film-screening-presentation-an-evening-with-tickets-37382752820 look he takes over the cinema at peter borough sure shows he runs the Tings


 even GCHQ knows he runs the Tings https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/659794/Harry-Potter-leak-guarded-by-British-spies-GCHQ-JK-Rowling


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Wheyman said:


> https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/lambo-exclusive-film-screening-presentation-an-evening-with-tickets-37382752820 look he takes over the cinema at peter borough sure shows he runs the Tings


 How fu**ing much?!


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

I cant get to Peterborough on that night or I would have bought a few tickets


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Sams said:


> I cant get to Peterborough on that night or I would have bought a few tickets


 are you kidding me?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/uk/2006/jan/19/pressandpublishing.ukcrime

atleast he's making an honest living now rather than stealing and blackmailing


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

That aside, trailers are usually showcasing the highlights of a film, if the highlight of this film is him rocking in a dark room being all depressed because he gets picked on for once shooting a BB gun at a reporter then I'll give it a miss.

Im sure the blokes ok in real life behind the bravado


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

benji666 said:


> At the beginning it looks like he is shitting out all the blood and cum after a larger man got done giving his arsehole a good pounding.


 @Heavyassweights You been at it again mate?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Sams said:


> Please tell me this is a wind up and not an actual movie trailer


 Wat the fook you fooking on about, it fu**ing real fooking movie you fooker


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Can anyone tell me, sensibly, who they are and what they actually do?

Ginger Gold has something against Maori-wannabe. And let's face it, only 20 stone Maoris should be donning facial tattoos, not a White British, peasant who thinks he has a story to tell but actually does not. Absolute fantasist!

Pair of scab bell ends! Can't believe I watched some of that video. I've proper wound myself up now!


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Wheyman said:


>


 Self important w**ker.
Should do a cross over movie with Rambo.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

FFF said:


> Self important w**ker.
> Should do a cross over movie with Rambo.


 exactly, he even has a go at the fact that it was harry potter he was caught stealing, ignoring the fact he decided to steal a harry potter and pull a bb gun on a reported


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

PSevens2017 said:


> Pair of scab bell ends! Can't believe I watched some of that video. I've proper wound myself up now!


 Only thing that annoys me is that we live in a society that enables this s**t to be thrust upon us.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

So has it been established all this 'drama' was just some publicity stunt that they thought people might be interested in lol?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvck me a film of my life would be a lot more interesting lol he's a div


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

FFF said:


> Only thing that annoys me is that we live in a society that enables this s**t to be thrust upon us.


 Shocking mate. I even looked on YouTube and read the comments by other people. Most of them belong on Jeremy Kyle. Threatening each other over YouTube???


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Fvck me a film of my life would be a lot more interesting lol he's a div


 Divider inserter.


----------



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)

Why are people like these two actually alive? Pair of oxygen thieves


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Fvck me a film of my life would be a lot more interesting lol he's a div


 true but do you have the money to self fund one like he probably did?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

jjtreml said:


> Why are people like these two actually alive? Pair of oxygen thieves


 I wake up just to go back to sleep, I act real shallow but I'm in too deep, All I care about is Aaron Lambo and Violence


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

When is the film gonna be out in my local Vue Cinema?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Sams said:


> When is the film gonna be out in my local Vue Cinema?


 its skipping DVD and going straight to VHS


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

I wonder if the life story is from childhood?

Casting on IMDB would be

Baby Arron - Arron Lambo
Manlet Arron - Arron Lambo
Adult Arron - Jason Momoa


----------

